
Open-Source API Libraries for AVR Microcontrollers - puranjaymohan
https://github.com/puranjaymohan/AVRLIB
======
puranjaymohan
I am working on APIs for AVR Microcontroller which provides functions to
interface peripherals like LCD, GPIO, UART etc. I want collaborators to work
on this project and test this on different microcontrollers.

